
Short Seller Takes on St. Jude Medical with Claim of Remote Exploit Risk - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-25/carson-block-takes-on-st-jude-medical-with-claim-of-hack-risk
======
tptacek
This is bananas. Justine Bone, fairly well known in vuln research circles as,
among other things, the former CEO of Dave Aitel's Immunity, teamed up with a
well-known hedge fund to publicize research into medical device security with
the intent of generating product recalls and thwarting M&A, so that they could
profit from trading against those companies.

B- A- N- A- nanas.

~~~
abraae
Bananas maybe. But if there's truth in the allegations - and I'd bet there is-
then the net result will be an improvement in the security of the available
devices, surely a good thing.

And a stinging reminder to these guys to take security goddamn seriously - as
seriously as if lives were at stake. Which they are.

Who cares if some rich guys further enrich themselves in the process.

------
lawnchair_larry
Not sure how I feel about this, seems rent-seeking. I also don't think it is
going to work. But analyzing speculative big bets in the stock market is not
something I can demonstrate any competency in.

------
jtrtoo
I wonder if this will bump up security bug bounty payout averages...

